# More Film: Agfacolor Portrait XPS 160 (expired 2001)



## rexbobcat (Nov 2, 2015)

I had to do A LOT of shadow defogging in Lightroom. The latitude held up really well, though, thankfully. I shot it at ISO 80, which seemed to work pretty well.






















The fogging was so bad in this one I "salvaged" it with b/w lol




A comparison:




It's probably not true to what the film originally looked like, but it looks good to my eye.


----------



## limr (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice! The colors look good. I like shot of the girl and the one of the bike. 

Expired film won't always fog that badly. Perhaps that batch hadn't been stored cold. And yeah, it's generally good to shoot expired film slower than box speed.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 2, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 2, 2015)

I like it uncorrected best in the comparison shot thats why you shot old film for the effect you get


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 2, 2015)

limr said:


> Nice! The colors look good. I like shot of the girl and the one of the bike.
> 
> Expired film won't always fog that badly. Perhaps that batch hadn't been stored cold. And yeah, it's generally good to shoot expired film slower than box speed.



Thanks!

Yeah I bought it on Ebay for like 3 bucks and the seller said they found it in a drawer, so I wasn't holding out too much hope haha. I'm just glad it held up well enough to be scanned.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 2, 2015)

gsgary said:


> I like it uncorrected best in the comparison shot thats why you shot old film for the effect you get



Eh, yeah, I mean, I don't mind some fade, as far as film aesthetics go. But with these photos I felt that the fogging got in the way of the content of the image instead of adding to it.

I mostly got it because it would allow me to shoot with larger apertures in daylight since I could shoot it slower and the Pentax has a max shutter speed of 1/1000, plus it was dirt cheap and I was curious about how it would turn out.

From what I can tell, I would imagine unrefrigerated b/w film would probably hold up much better since it doesn't have multiple layers of emulsion.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 2, 2015)

I have some b+w 20 odd years out of date and it works great


----------

